

Preparing for civilization's collapse - dmitriy_ko
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/21/us-usa-civilization-collapse-idUSTRE80K0LA20120121

======
PotatoEngineer
The trouble with a major disruption is that crime rates go through the roof.
(In the worst-case scenario, you get roving bands of raiders.) How does
preparing with a well-stocked kitchen help if a bunch of armed hooligans show
up?

I don't prepare for the worst, simply because the worst is so unthinkable; I'm
not prepared to shoot looters.

~~~
rdl
Actually, in most major disruptions, crime rates don't go up much (usually,
they go down), and people tend to help each other.

It depends a lot on how hopeless the place was before the disaster; Haiti
becomes even worse, but someplace like Montana with heavy snow becomes even
safer and more community oriented. Not a whole lot of violent looting at the
Tsunami which basically destroyed major parts of Japan.

Goal: live in places which won't turn into hell after a natural disaster.

------
prodigal_erik
I can understand wanting supplies to survive some natural disaster that cuts
you off from civilization for a couple of weeks. But I can't understand
wanting to survive the fall of civilization itself. That would make 1994
Rwanda look like a care bear picnic, and I'm not going out of my way to spend
a long futile lifetime experiencing it.

